#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  ( الا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب )

## نورسين

هذا الموضوع اعجبني جدا في منتدى من المنتديات و اعتقد ان منتدى كأبناء مصر لا يجب ان يخلو من ذكر الله
فضل ذكر الله
قال الله تعالى: ( والذاكرين الله كثيرا و الذاكرات اعد الله لهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما )
و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( مثل الذي يذكر ربه و الذي لا يذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت )
وقال  ايضا صلوات الله عليه وسلامه (يقول الله تعالى : انا عند ظن عبدي بي و انا معه اذا ذكرني ، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي ، و ان ذكرني في ملإ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم ، وان تقرب الي شبرا تقربت اليه ذراعا ، وان تقرب الي ذراعا تقربت اليه باعا ، وان آتاني يمشي اتيته هروله )
ألا نبدا نحن بذكر الله ايضا
فعلى كل عضو من الاعضاء الاعزاء ان يبدأ من هنا بكتابة ذكر من الاذكار التي يعرفها 
وبمرور الوقت سيصبح في المنتدى موسوعه للأذكار
هيا اخواني فلنبدأ دائما بذكر الله

----------


## نورسين

من اذكار الاستيقاظ من النوم:
( الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعد ما اماتنا و اليه النشور )
( الحمد لله الذي عافاني في جسدي و رد علي روحي و اذن لي بذكره)

----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الأستيقاظ من النوم:*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
" من تعار من الليل فقال حين يستيقظ : لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ..له الملك وله الحمد..وهو على كل شئ قدير..سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم, ثم دعا رب أغفر لى..غفر له "

----------


## سوما

*الذكر عند الخروج من المنزل:*
* بسم الله توكلت على الله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *
* اللهم إنى أعوذ بك أن أضل أو أُضل.. أو أزل أو أُزل .. أو أظلم أو أُظلم .. أو أجهل أو يُجهل علي *

----------


## سوما

*الذكر عند دخول المنزل:*
* بسم الله ولجنا .. وبسم الله خرجنا.. وعلى ربنا توكلنا *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له
 له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## نورسين

الذكر قبل الوضوء
( بسم الله )
الذكر بعد الوضوء
 (اشهد ان لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له و اشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله )
( اللهم اجعلني من التوابين ومن المتطهرين )

----------


## سوما

دعاء سجود التلاوة :
* سجد وجهى للذى خلقه .. وشق سمعه وبصره وقوته .. فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين *
* اللهم أكتب لى بها عندك أجرا ..وضع بها وزرا .. وأجعلها لى عندك ذخرا .. وتقبلها منى كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود *

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

يقول الله عز وجل ( ما غضبت على أحد كاغضبي على عبد أتى معصية فتعاظمت عليه في جنب عفوي )
أوحى الله لداود .. " يا داود لو يعلم المدبرون عن شوقي لعودتهم ورغبتي في توبتهم لذابــوا شوقا إلي يا داود
هذه رغبتي في المدبرين عنى فكيف محبتي في المقبلين علي

----------


## سوما

من أذكار النوم:
* اللهم انك خلقت نفسى وأنت توفاها .. لك مماتها ومحياها ان أحييتها فأحفظها .. وان أمتها فأغفر لها .. اللهم انى أسألك العافية *

----------


## رمح المحال

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


## هذا هو دعاء تنال منه شفاعة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم /// ( مع الشرح ) 


عن جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( من قال حين يسمع النداء .. اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة ، والصلاة القائمة ، آت محمدا ً الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما ً محمودا ً الذي وعدته حلت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة )) 


# الدعوة التامة /

المقصود بها الأذان ، وهو دعوة تامة مشتملة على معاني الإيمان والتوحيد من وحدانية الله عز وجل والإيمان برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والدعوة إلى إتيان الصلاة وهي أكبر شعيرة في الإسلام . 


# الصلاة القائمة / 


هي صلاة قائمة فهي سوف تقوم الآن وسوف تقام إلى أن يشاء الله تعالى فلا يزال هناك أشخاص يوحدون الله عز وجل ويعبدونه . 


# الوسيلة / 


هي كل ما يتقرب به إلى الكبير وتطلق على المنزلة العلية ، وهي منزلة في الجنة لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله ويرجو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون هو . 


# الفضيلة / 


من الفضل وهو الزيادة نقول هذا الشيء فاضل أي زائد .. وفضل الماء أي الزائد منه والباقي منه ، ومعنى الحديث أي : أعط نبينا محمدا ً صلى الله عليه وسلم الفضل العلو في كل شيء والعلو في الدرجات فهو علو في الدنيا وعلو في الآخرة . 
قال ابن حجر : الفضيلة المرتبة الزائدة على سائر الخلائق . 


# المقام المحمود / 



مقام يحمد القائم فيه وقيل هو كل ما يجلب الحمد من أنواع الكرامات والأكثر على أنه مقام الشفاعة . 


( قاله ابن حجر ) 


،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، 
[[ كما أرجو أن يقوم المشرفين بتثبيت الموضوع لأهميته ولكي يستفيد منه الجميع بإذن الله تعالى .. ]]
،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار النوم:
كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أذا أراد أن يرقد وضع يده اليمنى تحت خده ثم يقول: *اللهم قنى عذابك يوم تبعث عبادك *.. ثلاث مرات

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* اللهم ما أصبح بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك.. لا شريك لك ..فلك الحمد ولك الشكر *
من قالها حين يصبح فقد أدى شكر يومه.. ومن قالها حين يمسى فقد أدى شكر ليلته.

----------


## نورسين

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:

( من قال استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم و اتوب اليه ، غفر الله له و ان كان فر من الزحف )

----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الصباح والمساء:*
* بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شئ فى الأرض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم *  ثلاث مرات..
* رضيت بالله ربا وبالأسلام دينا وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبيا * ثلاث مرات..
* سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته * ثلاث مرات..
* سبحان الله وبحمده * مائة مرة..

----------


## ناصرالصديق

(اللهم اتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار)

----------


## نورسين

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله
وان محمد رسول الله

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
قال أبو بكر: يا رسول الله علمني ما أقول إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت ..قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "يا أبا بكر قل: اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض، عالم الغيب والشهادة، لا إله إلا أنت، رب كل شيء ومليكه، أعوذ بك من شر نفسي، ومن شر الشيطان وشركه، وأن أقترف على نفسي سوء، أو أجره إلى مسلم"

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين.. اللهم انى أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره ونوره وبركته وهداه ..و أعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده *

----------


## نورسين

من اذكار الاستيقاظ من النوم :
( الحمد لله الذي احيانا بعدما اماتنا و اليه النشور )
( الحمد لله الذي عافاني في جسدي ، ورد علي روحي ، واذن لي بذكره )

----------


## سوما

أذكار الصباح والمساء:
*أمسينا وأمسى الملك لله والحمد لله لا ﺇله ﺇلا الله وحده لا شريك له.. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شىء  قدير ..رب أسالك خير ما فى هذه الليلة وخير ما بعدها..وأعوذ بك من شر هذه الليلة وشر ما بعدها.. رب أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر.. رب أعوذ بك من عذاب فى النار وعذاب فى القبر *
وﺇذا أصبح قال ذلك أيضٵ : " أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله.............. "

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
ﺇذا أصبح فليقل * اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا ..وبك نحيا وبك نموت وﺇليك النشور * 
وﺇذا أمسى فليقل * اللهم بك أمسينا وبك أصبحنا ..وبك نحيا وبك نموت وﺇليك المصير *

----------


## عطر الياسمين

*لا إله ألا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.
لا إله ألا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.
لا إله ألا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير.
.*

----------


## نورسين

( لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . و الحمد لله ، ولا اله الا الله ، و الله اكبر ، و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ، رب اغفر لي )

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء: 
* اللهم أنت ربى لا اله الا أنت ..خلقتنى وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما أستطعت ..أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ..أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبى.. فأغفر لى فأنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا أنت *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* اللهم أنى أصبحت أشهدك ..وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجمبع خلقك.. أنك أنت الله لا اله الا انت.. وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمدا عبدك ورسوك.. *
أربع مرات حين يصبح وحين يمسى  حيث يقول : * اللهم أنى أمسيت أشهدك.......... *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* اللهم عافنى فى بدنى..اللهم عافنى فى سمعى.. اللهم عافنى فى بصرى.. لا اله الا انت.. اللهم أنى أعوذ بك من الكفر والفقر..وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر.. لا اله الا انت *
ثلاثا حين تصبح وثلاثا حين تمسى..

----------


## نورسين

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( يا أيها الناس توبوا الى الله فإني اتوب في اليوم اليه مائة مره )

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
قال رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: " من قال حين يصبح لا ﺇله ﺇلا الله وحده لا شريك له.. له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير..كان له عدل رقبة من ولد ﺇسماعيل وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات وكان فى حرز من الشيطان حتى يمسي , وﺇذا أمسى فمثل ذلك حتى يصبح "

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* بسم الله الذى لا يضر مع اسمه شئ فى الأرض ولا فى السماء وهو السميع العليم * ثلاث مرات.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* اللهم ﺇنى أسألك العفو والعافية فى الدنيا والأخرة.. اللهم ﺇنى أسألك العفو والعافية في دينى وديناى وأهلى ومالي ..اللهم أستر عوراتى وأمن روعاتى.. اللهم أحفظنى من بيدى يدى ومن خلفى وعن يمينى وعن شمالى ومن فوقى وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتى *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
كان رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم- يقول ﺇذا أصبح وﺇذا أمسي :" أصبحنا على فطرة الأسلام وعلى كلمة اﻹخلاص وعلى دين نبيتا محمد–صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعلى ملة أبينا ﺇبراهيم حنيفٵ مسلمٵ وما كان من المشركين "

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
•	* حسبي الله لا ﺇله ﺇلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم * سبع مرات حين يصبح ويمسي.

•	* أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق * ثلاث مرات حين يصبح ويمسي.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:
* اللهم عالم الغيب والشهادة فاطر السموات والأرض رب كل شي ومليكه.. أشهد أن لا ﺇله ﺇلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن أقترف على نفسي سوءٵ أو أجره ﺇلى مسلم *

----------


## سوما

دعاء الذهاب الى المسجد:
* اللهم أجعل فى قلبي نوراٴ وفى لساني نوراٴ..وأجعل فى سمعي نوراٴ وفى بصري نوراٴ.. وأجعل من خلفى نوراٴ ومن أمامى نوراٴ.. وأجعل من فوقى نوراٴ ومن تحتى نوراٴ.. اللهم أعطنى نوراٴ.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء دخول المسجد:
* أعوذ بالله العظيم وبوجهه الكريم وسلطانه القديم من الشيطان الرجيم *

* بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله .. اللهم أفتح لى أبواب رحمتك *

----------


## سوما

دعاء الخروج من المسجد:
* بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.. اللهم أنى أسألك من فضلك.. اللهم أعصمنى من الشيطان الرجيم *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الأذان:
يقول مثل ما يقول المؤذن الا فى " حى على الصلاة.. حى على الفلاح " فيبدلهما ب : *لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الأذان: 
يقول عقب تشهد المؤذن: * وأنا أشهد أن لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له.. وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله.. رضيت بالله ربا وبمحمد رسولا وبلأسلام دينا *

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الأذان:
يصلى على النبى- صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعد فراغه من أجابة المؤذن ثم يقول:
* اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة ..أت سيدنا محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة العالية الرفيعة وأبعثه اللهم مقاما محمودا الذى وعدته ..انك لا تخلف الميعاد *
ثم يدعو لنفسه ولدينه بين الأذان والأقامة فأن الدعاء حينئذ لا يرد.

----------


## محمد طلعت

اللهم لا تشمت أعدائى واجعل القرآن العظيم شفائى ودوائى فأنا العليل وأنت المداوى , أنت ثقتى ورجائى اللهم اجعل حسن ظنى بك شفائى , اللهم احفظ عتى عقلى ودينى وبك ثبت يقينى وارزقنى رزقا حلالا يكفينى وابعد عنى شر من يؤذينى ولا تحوجنى الى طبيب يداوى اللهم استرنى فوق الارض وارحمنى فى بطن الارض واغفرلى يوم العرض .. اللهم اهدنى وافض على من فضلك وانشر على من رحمتك وانزل على بركاتك ياحى ياقيوم برحمتك استغيث فلا تكلنى الى نفسى ولا الى غيرى واجعل تكالى كله عليك سبحانك وصلى اللهم على افضل الخلق اجمعين صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سوما

دعاء سجود التلاوة:
* سجد وجهى للذى خلقه وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته.. فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين *

*اللهم أكتب لى بها عندك أجرا ..وضع عنى بها وزرا.. وأجعلها لى عندك ذخرا.. وتقبلها منى كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود *

----------


## سوما

دعاء عند الكرب والهم:
*لا اله الا أنت.. سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين *

----------


## سوما

دعاء المكروب:
* اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله.. لا اله الا أنت *

----------


## نورسين

من اذكار الصباح و المساء
( حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت و هو رب العرش العظيم )

----------


## سوما

دعاء الركوب :
* سبحان الذى سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين ..وأننا الى ربنا لمنقلبون.. الله أكبر..الله أكبر..الله أكبر.. الحمدلله..الحمدلله..الحمدلله.. سبحانك اللهم أنى ظلمت نفسى ظلماﺁ كثيرا ..فأغفر لى فأنه لا يغفر الذنوب الا أنت*

----------


## سوما

ذكر دخول الخلاء والخروج منه:
كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا دخل الخلاء قال: " بسم الله.. اللهم أنى أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث"
ويقول اذا خرج من الخلاء :" غفرانك.. الحمدلله الذى أذهب عنى الأذى وعافانى"

----------


## سوما

ذكر دخول السوق:
كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا دخل السوق قال: " بسم الله.. اللهم أنى أسألك من خير هذه السوق وخير ما فيها.. وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها .. اللهم انى أعوذ بك أن أصيب فيها يمينا فاجرة أو صفقة خاسرة "

----------


## سوما

ذكر دخول السوق:
قال النبى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- : *من دخل السوق فقال" لا اله الا الله.. وحده لا شريك له.. له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حى لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير " كتب الله له ألف ألف حسنة ,ومحا عنه ألف ألف سيئة, ورفع له ألف ألف درجة وبنى له بيتا فى الجنة *

----------


## سوما

دعاء الهم والحزن:
* اللهم إني عبدك ابن عبدك ابن أمتك ناصيتي بيدك، ماضِ في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل اسم هو لك سميت به نفسك أو أنزلته في كتابك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك أو استأثرت به في علم الغيب عندك أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي، ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء الهم والحزن:
* اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل والبخل والجبن، وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال *

----------


## نورسين

كل الشكر للعزيزه سوما
و يارب يديم عليكي الطاعه ويزيدك من علمه
لك خالص تقديري على وجودك الدائم

----------


## نورسين

من الاذكار التي تقال بعد الوضوء
سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت ، استغفرك و اتوب اليك

----------


## سوما

> كل الشكر للعزيزه سوما
> و يارب يديم عليكي الطاعه ويزيدك من علمه
> لك خالص تقديري على وجودك الدائم


العزيزة\ نورسين..
جزاك الله خيرا على انزالك لهذا الموضوع القيم.. :f: 
تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى..  فى رعاية الله وحفظه.. :f:

----------


## سوما

ذكر رؤية الهلال:
كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا رأى الهلال قال:
" الله أكبر.. الله أكبر.. الحمدلله ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله.. اللهم أنى أسألك من خير هذا الشهر.. وأعوذ بك من سؤء القدر ومن شر يوم الحشر "

----------


## سوما

ذكر رؤية الهلال:
كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا رأى الهلال قال:
" اللهم أهله علينا باليمن والأيمان والسلامة والأسلام والتوفيق لما تحب وترضى.. ربى وربك الله "

----------


## سوما

ذكر رؤية الهلال:
كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا رأى الهلال قال:
" هلال الرشد وخير.. اللهم أسألك من خير هذا الشهر.. اللهم انى أسألك من خير هذا الشهر وخير القدر ..وأعوذ بك من شره " ثلات مرات

----------


## نورسين

الدعاء اذا تقلب ليلا
لا اله الا الله الواحد القهار ، رب السموات و الارض و ما بينهما العزيز الغفار

----------


## سوما

ذكر الأرق:
عن زيد بن ثابت رضى الله عنه- قال: شكوت الى رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- أرقا أصابنى ,فقال:
" قل: اللهم غارت النجوم وهدأت العيون.. وأنت حى قيوم لا تأخدك سنة ولا نوم.. يا حى يا قيوم أهدئ ليلي وأنم عينى "
فقلتها فأذهب الله عزوجل عنى ما كنت أجد

----------


## سوما

ذكر الأرق:
قال رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- :
" اذا فزع أحدكم فى النوم فليقل: *أعوذ بكلمات الله التامة من غضبه وشر عباده.. ومن همزات الشياطين وأن يحضرون*  فأنها لن تضره "

----------


## نورسين

دعاء دخول المسجد
اعوذ بالله العظيم ، و بوجهه الكريم ، وسلطانه القديم ، من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## سوما

دعاء رؤية الهلال :
* الله أكبر، اللهم أهلِه علينا بالأمن والإيمان، والسلامة والإسلام، والتوفيق لما تحب ربنا وترضى، ربنا وربك الله.. *

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة : 
بعد السلام من صلاة الفجر: *اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبلاً*

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة: 

أستغفــر الله... (ثلاثاً)

اللهم أنت السلام ، ومنك السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام..

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة:

سبحان الله، والحمد لله، والله أكبر (ثلاثاً وثلاثين) 

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ..

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة:

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، لا إله إلا الله، ولا نعبد إلا إياه، له النعمة وله الفضل، وله الثناء الحسن، لا إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون*

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة:

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير*... (عشر مرات بعد صلاة المغرب والصبح)

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة:

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
 {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ*اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ*لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ}

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ *وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ} 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ *مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ}

----------


## سوما

الذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة:

{اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}... وذلك عقب كل صلاة

----------


## سوما

الذكر عند هبوب الريح:
كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا هبت ريح أستقبلها بوجهه وجثا على ركبتيه ومد يديه وقال:
" اللهم انى أسالك من خير هذه الريح وخير ما أرسلت به.. وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما أرسلت اليه.. اللهم أجعلها رحمة ولا تجعلها عذابا.. اللهم أجعلها رياحا ولا تجعلها ريحا "

----------


## سوما

الذكر عند قصف الرعد:
روى الأمام مالك رحمه الله فى الموطأ عن عبد الله بن الزبير-رضى الله عنه- أنه كان اذا سمع الرعد ترك الحديث وقال:
* *سبحان الذى يسبح الرعد بحمده.. والملائكة من خيفته* *
وفى رواية عن ابن عباس-رضى الله عنهما- أن: " من قالها ثلاثا عوفى من ذلك الرعد "

----------


## سوما

دعاء الطعام والشراب :

الدعاء قبل الطعام:
- إذا أكل أحدكم الطعام فليقل: (بِسم الله )،  فإن نسي في أوله فليقل: بِسمِ الله في أوله وآخره.

- من أطعمه الله الطعام فليقل: (اللهم بارك لنا فيه وأطعمنا خيراً منه).

- ومن سقاه الله لبناً فليقل: اللهم بارك لنا فيه وزدنا منه.

----------


## سوما

الدعاء عند الفراغ من الطعام والشراب:

- الحمد لله الذي أطعمني هذا، وزرقنيه، من غير حول مني ولا قوة.

- الحمدُ لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيهِ، غيْرَ [مَكْفيٍّ ولا] مُوَدَّع، ولا مُستَغنَى عَنْهُ ربّنا.

----------


## سوما

ذكر النظر فى المرايا:
كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا نظر فى المرأة قال:" الحمدلله الذى حسن خلقي وزان منى ما شان من غيري "

----------


## سوما

الذكر عند النظر فى المرايا:
كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اذا نظر فى المرأة قال:
" الحمدلله الذى سوى خلقي فعدله.. وكرم صورة وجهي فحسنها ,وجعلنى من المسلمين "

----------


## سوما

الذكر عند لبس الثوب :
* الحَمْدُ لله الذِي كَساني هذا (الثوب) ورَزَقَنِيه مِنْ غَيْرِ حَوْلٍ مِنّي ولا قُوةٍ *

ما يقول إذا وضع الثوب: 

سِتْرُ ما بَيْنَ أعْيُن الجِنِّ وَعَوْرَاتِ بَني آدَمَ إذا وَضَعَ أحدُهُمْ ثَوْبَهُ أنْ يقول:  بِسم الله..

----------


## سوما

دعاء لبس الثوب الجديد:

* اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ الحَمْدُ أَنْتَ كَسَوتَنِيه، أسْألك مِنْ خَيرِهِ وخَيْرَ ما صُنع لَهُ،وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شرِّه وشَرَّ ما صُنِعَ لَهُ *

الدعاء لمن لبس ثوباً جديداً :

* إلبِسْ جَدِيداً وعِشْ حميداً ومُتْ شهيداً. تُبْلي ويَخْلِفُ الله تعالي *

----------


## سوما

ذكر الاستغفار والتوبة :

قال رسول الله-صلى الله عيه وسلم- : 
"من قال : أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه..غفر الله لهُ وإن كان فر من الزحف."

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك
انى كنت من الظالمين


فكره جميله ..
تسلم ايدك  نورسين

جزالك الله خير الجزاء
ووضعه فى ميزان حسناتك


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سوما

ذكر الاستسقاء  :  

- اللهم اسقنا غيثاً مغيثاً مريئاً نافعاً غير ضار، عاجلاً غير آجل.

- اللهم أغثنا، اللهم أغثنا اللهم أغثنا.

- اللهم اسق عبادك وبهائمك، وانشر رحمتك وأحي بلدك الميت.

----------


## سوما

ذكر قضاء الدين :

* اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك، وأغنني بفضلك عن سواك  *

----------


## سوما

ذكر قضاء الدين :

* اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.. *

----------


## سوما

ذكر المسلم إذا زكي  :  

- اللهم لا تؤاخذني بما يقولون، واغفر لي مالا يعلمون واجعلني خيراً مما يظنون..

----------


## سوما

دعاء السفر: 

- الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، {سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ * وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا لَمُنقَلِبُونَ} 
اللهم إنا نسألُكَ في سفرنا هذا البرَّ والتقوى، ومن العمل ما ترضى، اللهم هون علينا سفرنا هذا واطو عنا بعده، اللهم أنت الصاحب في السفر، والخليفة في الأهل، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من وعْثاءِ السفر، وكآبة المنظر وسوء المنقلب في المال والأهل

----------


## سوما

دعاء دخول القرية أو البلدة : 

-* اللهم رب السموات السبع وما أظللن، ورب الأرضين السبع وما أقللن، ورب الشياطين وما أضللن، ورب الرياح وما ذرين.أسألك خير هذه القرية وخير أهلها، وخير ما فيها، وأعوذ بك من شرها، وشر أهلها، وشر ما فيها. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء الرجوع من السفر:

- الله أكبر، الله أكبر، الله أكبر، {سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ * وَإِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا لَمُنقَلِبُونَ} 
* اللهم إنا نسألُكَ في سفرنا هذا البرَّ والتقوى، ومن العمل ما ترضى، اللهم هون علينا سفرنا هذا واطو عنا بعده، اللهم أنت الصاحب في السفر، والخليفة في الأهل، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من وعْثاءِ السفر، وكآبة المنظر وسوء المنقلب في المال والأهل ..آيبون، تائبون، عابدون، لربنا حامدون. *

----------


## سوما

ذكر الرجوع من السفر :   

- يكبر على كل شرف ثلاث تكبيرات ثم يقول:
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك لهُ، لهُ الملك، ولهُ الحمدُ وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير، آيبون، تائبون، عابدون، لربنا حامدون، صدق الله وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده.

----------


## سوما

ذكر الله والتكبير والتسبيح في سير السفر:

- قال جابر رضي الله عنه: (كنا إذا صعدنا كبرنا، وإذا نزلنا سبحنا).

----------


## سوما

دعاء المسافر إذا أسحر :  

- سَمعَ سَامعً بحمد الله وحُسنِ بلائه علينا، ربنا صاحبنا، وأفضِل علينا عائذا بالله من النار.

----------


## سوما

دعاء المسافر للمقيم  :  

-* أستودعُكَ الله الذي لا تضيع ودائعه.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء المقيم للمسافر :

- أستودع الله دينك وأمانتك، وخواتيم عملك.

- زوَّدك الله التقوى، وغفر ذْنبك ويسَّر لك الخير حيث ما كنت.

----------


## سوما

الدعاء إذا نزل منزلا في سفر :

-* أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق.. *

----------


## نورسين

جاء اعرابي الى رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم وقال:
علمني كلاما اقوله : قال :
قل : لا اله الا الله لا شريك له ،و الله اكبر كبيرا ، و الحمد لله كثيرا ،سبحان الله رب العالمين ، لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العزيز الحكيم 
قال : هؤلاء لربي فما لي ؟ قال:
قل : اللهم اغفر لي ، و ارحمني ، و اهدني و ارزقني .

----------


## سوما

الدعاء للمريض في عيادته :  

- لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله.

- أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك... (سبع مرات).

----------


## سوما

دعاء عند إفطار الصائم :   

- اللهم أنى لك صمت وعلى رزقك أفطرت وبك أمنت وعليك توكلت.. ذَهبَ الظَّمأُ، وابتلَّت العروقُ وثَبَتَ الأجرُ إنْ شاء الله..

----------


## سوما

دعاء عند إفطار الصائم :   

- اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيءٍ أن تغفر لي..

----------


## سوما

الدعاء عند رؤية باكورة الثمر:

- اللهم بارك لنا في ثمرنا، وبارك لنا في مدينتنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا، وبارك لنا في مدنا..

----------


## نورسين

افضل الدعاء الحمد لله
و افضل الذكر لا اله الا الله

----------


## سوما

دعاء صلاة الاستخارة : 

قال جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يُعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها كما يعلمُنا السورة من القرآن، يقول : إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة، ثم ليقل: 

اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك، وأستقدرك بقدرتك، وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدِرُ ولا أقدِرُ، وتعلم ولا أعلم، وأنت علام الغيوب، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر -يسمي حاجته - خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري - أو قال: عاجلة وآجله - فاقدره لي ويسره لي، ثم بارك لي فيه، وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر شر في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري - أو قال: عاجله وآجله - فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه، واقدر لي الخير حيث كان، ثم ارضني به 

وما ندم من استخار الخالق، وشاور المخلوقين المؤمنين وتثبت في أمره فقد قال سبحانه:
 {وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ}

----------


## سوما

دعاء الضيف لصاحب الطعام:

- اللهُمَّ بَارِكْ لَهُم فيما رَزَقتهْمْ، واغْفِر لهم وارحَمْهُم.

----------


## سوما

الدعاء لمن سقاه أو إذا أراد ذلك:

- اللهُمَّ أَطْعِمْ مَنْ أطْعَمَني وأَسْقِ مَنْ سْقَاني.

----------


## سوما

دعاء من أصيب ببلاء:  

- إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي وأخلف لي خيراً منها..

----------


## سوما

دعاء قضاء الدين:  

* اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك، وأغنني بفضلك عن سواك .. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء قضاء الدين:  

* اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء قنوت الوتر :   

اللهم أهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، فإنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت، ولا يعز من عاديت  تباركت ربنا وتعاليت

اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ بمعافاتك من عقوبتك، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك

اللهم إياك نعبد، ولك نُصلي ونسجد، وإليك نسعى ونحقدُ، نرجُو رحمتك، ونخشى عذابك، إن عذابك بالكافرين ملحق، اللهم إنا نستعينك، ونستغفرك، ونثني عليك الخير، ولا نكفرك، ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك، ونخلع من يكفرك 

* الذكر عقب السلام من الوتر: 

سبحان الملك القدوس، (ثلاث مرات والثالثة يجهر بها ويمد بها صوته) رب الملائكة والروح..

----------


## سوما

دعاء من رأى مبتلى : 

- الحمد لله الذي عافاني مما ابتلاك به، وفضلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلاً.

----------


## نورسين

(اللهم اغفر لي ، و ارحمني ،و اهدني ،وعافني و ارزقني )

----------


## سوما

قال رسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم : 

"من قال :أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه ، غفر الله لهُ وإن كان فر من الزحف. "

----------


## سوما

من أدعية الاستصحاء:

- اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا، اللهم على الآكامِ والظرابِ وبُطون الأودية، ومنابت الشجر.

----------


## سوما

دعاء الاستفتاح:    

- اللهم باعد بيني وبين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ..اللهم نقني من خطاياي كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس اللهم اغسلني من خطاياي بالماء والثلج والبرد.

----------


## سوما

دعاء الاستفتاح :

- سبحانك اللهم وبحمد ك وتبارك اسمك وتعالي جدك، ولا إله غيرك.

- وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والأرض حنيفاً وما أنا من المشركين، إن صلاتي ونُسُكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين، لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا من المسلمين اللهم أنت الملك لا إله إلا أنت، أنت ربي وأنا عبدك، ظلمت نفسي، اعترفت بذنبي، فاغفر لي ذنوبي جميعاً، إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، واهدني لأحسن الأخلاق، لا يهدي لأحسنها إلا أنت، واصرف عني سيئها لا يصرف عني سيئها إلا أنت لبيك وسعديك والخير بين يديك، والشر ليس إليك، أنا بك وإليك، تباركت وتعاليت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.

----------


## سوما

دعاء الأستفتاح:

- اللهم رب جبرائيل وميكائيل وإسرافيل، فاطر السموات والأرض، عالم الغيب والشهادة، أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.

- الله اكبر كبيرا، الله اكبر كبيرا، الله اكبر كبيرا، والحمد لله كثيرا، والحمد لله كثيرا، والحمد لله كثيرا، وسبحان الله بكره وأصيلا (ثلاثا).

----------


## سوما

دعاء الأستفتاح:

- أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم: من نفخه، ونفثه، وهمزه.

- اللهم لك الحمد أنت نور السموات والأرض، ولك الحمد أنت قيمُ السموات والأرض ومن فيهن [ولك الحمد أنت رب السموات والأرض ومن فيهن]، [ولك الحمد لك ملك السموات والأرض ومن فيهن] [ولك الحمد أنت ملك السموات والأرض] [ولك الحمد] أنت الحق، ووعدك الحق، وقولك الحق، ولقاؤك الحق، والجنة حق، والنار حق، والنبيّون حق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق والساعة حق [اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت، وعليك توكلت، وإليك أنبت، وبك خاصمت، وإليك حاكمت، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وأخرت وأسررت وأعلنت] [أنت المقدم، وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت] [أنت إلهي لا إله إلا أنت].

----------


## سوما

دعاء التعزية: 

- إن لله ما أخذ وله ما أعطى . وكل شيء عنده بأجل مُسمى ...فلتصبر ولتحتسب.

- وإن قال: (أعظم الله أجرك، وأحسن عزاءك وغفر لميتك) فحسن.

----------


## سوما

الدعاء عند إغماض الميت  :  

- اللهم اغفر لفلان (باسمه) ورفع درجته في المهديين، واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين، واغفر لنا وله يا رب العالمين، وافسح له في قبره ونور له فيه.

----------


## سوما

الدعاء للميت في الصلاة عليه  : 

- اللهم اغفر له وارحمه، وعافه، واعف عنه، وأكرم نُزُله، ووسع مُدخلهُ، واغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس، وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره، وأهلاً خيراً من أهله وزوجاً خيراً من زوجه، وأدخله الجنة، وأعذه من عذاب القبر (ومن عذاب النار).

- اللهم اغفر لحينا وميتنا، وشاهدنا وغائبنا، وصغيرنا وكبيرنا، وذكرنا وأُنثانا، اللهم من أحييته منا فأحيه على الإسلام، ومن توفيته منا فتوفه على الإيمان، اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ولا تضلنا بعده.

- اللهم إن فلان بن فلان في ذمتك، وحبل جوارك، فقه من فتنة القبر وعذاب النار، وأنت أهل الوفاء والحق. فاغفر له وارحمهُ إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم.

- اللهم عبدك وابن عبدك وابن أمتك احتاج إلى رحمتك، وأنت غني عن عذابه، إن كان مُحسناً فزده في حسناته، وإن كان مُسيئاً فتجاوز عنه.

----------


## سوما

دعاء عند إدخال الميت القبر:

- بسم الله وعلى سُنة رسول الله.

----------


## سوما

دعاء بعد دفن الميت:

- اللهم اغفر له اللهم ثبته.

----------


## سوما

دعاء زيارة القبور:

- السلام عليكم أهل الديار، من المؤمنين والمسلمين، وإنا إن شاء بكم لاحقون [ويرحم الله المُستقدمين منا والمستأخرين] أسأل الله لنا ولكم العافية.

----------


## سوما

دعاء الغضب  :  

- أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم.

----------


## سوما

ما يقول المسلم إذا زكي :

- اللهم لا تؤاخذني بما يقولون، واغفر لي مالا يعلمون [واجعلني خيراً مما يظنون].

----------


## سوما

دعاء الوسوسة في الصلاة والقراءة :  

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم واتفل على يسارك (ثلاثــاً)

----------


## سوما

دعاء من استصعب عليه أمر :  

*  اللهـــم لا سهل إلا ما جعلتـــه سهلاً وأنت تجعــل الحـــــزن إذا شئت سهــــلاً *

----------


## سوما

دعاء قنوت الوتر:    

* اللهم أهدني فيمن هديت، وعافني فيمن عافيت، وتولني فيمن توليت، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت، وقني شر ما قضيت، فإنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك، إنه لا يذل من واليت، ولا يعز من عاديت  تباركت ربنا وتعاليت

اللهم إني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وأعوذ بمعافاتك من عقوبتك، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك، أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك

اللهم إياك نعبد، ولك نُصلي ونسجد، وإليك نسعى ونحقدُ، نرجُو رحمتك، ونخشى عذابك، إن عذابك بالكافرين ملحق، اللهم إنا نستعينك، ونستغفرك، ونثني عليك الخير، ولا نكفرك، ونؤمن بك ونخضع لك، ونخلع من يكفرك .. *

----------


## سوما

* الذكر عقب السلام من الوتر :

سبحان الملك القدوس، (ثلاث مرات) رب الملائكة والروح..

----------


## سوما

ما يقول عند الذبح أو النحر:  

- بسم الله والله أكبر [ اللهم منك ولك ] اللهم تقبل مني.

----------


## نورسين

(لا اله الا الله عدد ما كان و عدد ما يكون و عدد الحركات و السكون )
اذا دعوت هذا الدعاء تمضي سنه كامله و لا تستطيع الملائكه الانتهاء من كتابة حسناتك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## سوما

* دعاء الركوع :

سبحان ربي العظيم.. (ثلاث مرات)

سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك، اللهم اغفر لي ..

سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح ..

سبحان ذي الجبروت والملكوت والكبرياء والعظمة..

----------


## سوما

دعاء الركوع:

* اللهم لك ركعت، وبك آمنت، ولك أسلمت خشع لك سمعي وبصري ودمي ولحمي وعظمي وعصبي، وما استقل به قدمي *

----------


## سوما

* دعاء الرفع من الركوع :

سمع الله لمن حمده ربنا ولك الحمد، حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه... ملء السموات وملء الأرض وما بينهما، وملء ما شئت من شئ بعد. أهل الثناء والمجد، أحق ما قال العبد، وكلنا لك عبد، اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد..

----------


## سوما

* دعاء السجود :

سبحان ربي الأعلى... (ثلاث مرات)

سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك، اللهم اغفر لي ..

سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح..

سبحان ذي الجبروت والملكوت، والكبرياء والعظمة..

----------


## سوما

دعاء السجود:

* اللهم لك سجدت وبك آمنت ولك أسلمت، سجد وجهي للذي خلقه وصوره وشق سمعه وبصره تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء السجود:

- اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي كله، دقه وجله، وأوله وآخره، وعلانيته وسره..

- اللهم أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وبمعافاتك من عقوبتك، وأعوذ بك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك..

----------


## سوما

* دعاء الجلسة بين السجدتين :

- رب اغفر لي، رب اغفر لي..

- اللهم اغفر لي، وارحمني، واهدني، واجبرني، وعافني، وارزقني، وارفعني..

----------


## سوما

* التشهــــد: 

التحيات لله، والصلوات، والطيبات، السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام علينا وعلى عباده الصالحين، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله

الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد التشهد

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم، وعلى آل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم، وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى أزواجه وذريته، كما صليت على آل إبراهيم، وبارك على محمد وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد..

----------


## zezostar55

:f2: 
من افضال الزكر 
قال الله تعالى (وأذكر ربكفى نفسك تضرعأ وخفية ودون الجهر من القول بالغدو والاصال ولاتكن من الغافلين) صدق الله العظيم
وقال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم*الأأنبئكم بخير اعمالكم وازكاها عند مليككم وارفعها فىدرجاتكم وخير لكم من إنفاق الذهب والورق وخير لكم ان تلقوا عدوكم فتضربوا اعناقهم ويضربوا أعناقكم؟ قالوا بلى قال ::(: ذكر الله تعالى)

----------


## سوما

* الدعاء بعد التشهد الأخير وقبل السلام: 

- اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، ومن عذاب جهنم، ومن فتنة المحيا والممات، ومن شر فتنة المسيح الدجال..

- اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة المسيح الدجال، وأعوذ بك من فتنة المحيا وفتنة الممات ..اللهم إني أعوذ بك من المأثم والمغرم..

- اللهم إني ظلمت نفسي ظلماً كثيراً، ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت، فاغفر لي مغفرة من عندك وارحمني إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم..

- اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعملت وما أسرفت وما أنت أعلم به مني أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت..

- اللهم أعني على ذكرك، وشكرك وحسن عبادتك..

- اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل وأعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك من أن أرد إلى أرذل العمر، وأعوذ بك من فتنة الدنيا وأعوذ بك من عذاب القبر..

----------


## سوما

* الدعاء بعد التشهد الأخير وقبل السلام: 

- اللهم إني أسألك الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار..

- اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق أحيني ما علمت الحياة خيراً لي وتوفني ما علمت الوفاة خيراً لي، اللهم وأسألك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة، وأسألك كلمة الإخلاص في الرضا والغضب، وأسألك القصد في الفقر والغنى، وأسألك نعيماً لا ينفد، وأسألك قرة عين لا تنقطع، وأسألك الرضا بعد القضاء، وأسألك برد العيش بعد الموت، وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك والشوق إلى لقائك من غير ضرَّاء مضرة ولا فتنة مضلة، اللهم زينا بزينة الإيمان، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين..

- اللهم إني أسألك يا الله بأنك الواحد الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد أن تغفر لي ذنوبي إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم..

- اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد، لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك، المنان، يا بديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم إني أسألك الجنة وأعوذ بك من النار..

- اللهم إني أسألك بأني أشهد أنك الله لا إله إلا أنت، الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفواً أحد..

----------


## سوما

* دعاء سجود التلاوة :

سجد وجهي للذي خلقه، وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته {فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين}.

اللهم أكتب لي بها عندك أجراً، وضع عني بها وزراً، واجعلها لي عندك ذخراً، وتقبلها مني كما تقبلتها من عبدك داود

----------


## سوما

الأذكار بعد السلام من الصلاة  :  

أستغفــر الله... (ثلاثاً)

اللهم أنت السلام ، ومنك السلام ، تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام

سبحان الله، والحمد لله، والله أكبر (ثلاثاً وثلاثين)

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، لا إله إلا الله، ولا نعبد إلا إياه، له النعمة وله الفضل، وله الثناء الحسن، لا إله إلا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون..

----------


## سوما

الأذكار بعد السلام من الصلاة :

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ..

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شئ قدير... (عشر مرات بعد صلاة المغرب والصبح)

اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، ورزقاً طيباً، وعملاً متقبلاً... بعد السلام من صلاة الفجر

----------


## سوما

االذكر بعد السلام من الصلاة :

أية الكرسى: 
{اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ}... عقب كل صلاة

----------


## سوما

الأذكار بعد السلام من الصلاة :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: {قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ*اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ*لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ}

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: 
{قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ *وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ} 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم: 
{قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ *مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ}

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## نورسين

لا اله الا انت سبحانك 
اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سوما

دعاء رؤية الهلال:  

- الله أكبر، اللهم أهلِه علينا بالأمن والإيمان، والسلامة والإسلام، والتوفيق لما تحب ربنا وترضى، ربنا وربك الله ..

----------


## سوما

دعاء قضاء الدين:  

* اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والبخل والجبن وضلع الدين وغلبة الرجال.. *

----------


## سوما

دعاء قضاء الدين  : 

* اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك، وأغنني بفضلك عن سواك.. *

----------


## سوما

ما يقول عند التعجب والأمر السار  :  

- سبحان الله.. الله أكبر..

----------


## محمد طلعت

الغالية سوما

أكرمك الله .. وحفظك ,  وزادك علم وحلم , وأعطاك من عطاؤه الذى لا ينتهى ..

       ( اللهم انى أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاه  فى دينى ودنياي وآخرتى ..)

----------


## سوما

> الغالية سوما
> 
> أكرمك الله .. وحفظك ,  وزادك علم وحلم , وأعطاك من عطاؤه الذى لا ينتهى ..
> 
>  ( اللهم انى أسألك العفو والعافية والمعافاه  فى دينى ودنياي وآخرتى ..)


أمين يارب العالمين.....
أستاذ\ محمد..
جزاك الله خيرا على دعائك الطيب لى  .. 
بارك الله فيك..  :f:

----------


## سوما

*ذكر  قبل الوضوء:

بســــــــم الله..

----------


## سوما

*ذكر بعد الوضوء:

أشهد أن لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله..

وزاد الترمذي بعد ذكر الشهادتين: اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين..

----------


## سوما

*ذكر بعد الوضوء:

* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك.. *

----------


## سوما

ما يقول من أحس وجعاً في جسده  :  

ضع يدك على الذي تألم من جسدك وقل: بسم الله،  .. ثلاثا
 ثم قل سبع مرات: أعوذ بالله وقدرته من شر ما أجد وأحاذر.

----------


## سوما

ما يقول ويفعل من أتاه أمر يسره أو يكرهه:  

- كان صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه الأمر يسره قال: (الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات) 

وإذا أتاه أمر يكرهه قال: (الحمد لله على كل حال)

----------


## سوما

ما يقال عند الفزع:  

- لا إله إلا الله..

----------


## سوما

كفارة المجلس:   

- سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك..

----------


## سوما

ما يقال في المجلس: 

- عن ابن عمر قال: كان يعد لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المجلس الواحد مائة مرة من قبل أن يقوم: 
رب اغفر لي وتب علي إنك أنت التواب الغفور.

----------


## سوما

دعاء المجلس:

قال الإمام على بن أبى طالب رضى الله عنه:
من أحب أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى فليقل فى أخر مجلسه أو حين يقوم:  سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون.. وسلام على المرسلين  والحمد لله رب العالمين..

----------


## سوما

ما يعوذ به الأولاد :  

- كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعوذ الحسن والحسين رضى الله عنها ب:
(أعيذكما بكلمات الله التامة، من كل شيطان وهامة، وكل عينِ لامة).

----------


## سوما

تهنئة المولود له وجوابه : 

- بارك الله لك في الموهوب لك، وشكرت الواهب، وبلغ أشدهُ، ورزقت برهُ..

ويردُ عليه المهنأ فيقول: بارك الله لك وبارك عليك، وجزاك الله خيراً، ورزقك الله مثله، وأجزل ثوابك..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني على سنة نبيك محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوفني على ملته وأعذني من مضلات الفتن .

----------


## سوما

الدعاء لمن أقرض عند القضاء :

- بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك إنما جزاء السلف الحمد والأداء.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنك ترى مكاني وتسمع كلامي وتعلم سري وعلانيتي لا يخفى عليك شيء من أمري ..أنا البائس الفقير المستغيث المستجير الوجل المشفق المقر المعترف بذنبه أسألك مسألة المسكين وأبتهل إليك ابتهال المذنب الذليل وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير من خضعت لك رقبته وذل لك جسده ورغم أنفه..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أنت ربي وأنا عبدك ظلمت نفسي واعترفت بذنبي لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت رب اغفر لي .

----------


## سوما

أذكار الصباح والمساء  :

• اللَّهُمَّ لك الحمد أنت قيِّمُ السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ..ولك الحمد لك ملك السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ولك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ولك الحمد أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ولقاؤك حق وقولك حق والجنة حق والنار حق و النبيون حق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق والساعة حق ..
اللَّهُمَّ لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت وإليك أنبت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت.. فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت..

----------


## سوما

أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد . 

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت بديع السموات والأرض يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم. 

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك يا الله الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد أن تغفر لي ذنوبي إنك أنت الغفور الرحيم .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ ذا الحبل الشديد والأمر الرشيد أسألك الأمن يوم الوعيد والجنة يوم الخلود مع المقربين الشهود الركع السجود ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء..

• اللَّهُمَّ آت نفسي تقواها وزكها أنت خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها . 

• اللَّهُمَّ أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ . 

• رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج والعمرة:   

كيف يلبي المحرم في الحج أو العمرة..- (لبيك اللهم لبيك، لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد، والنعمة، لك والملك، لا شريك لك)

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج والعمرة: 

الدعاء بين الركن اليماني والحجر الأسود:
- {رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ}

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج والعمرة:

دعاء الوقوف على الصفا والمروة..
- لمادنا صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصفا قرأ {إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِن شَعَآئِرِ اللّهِ} أبدأ بما بدأ الله به.. 
(فبدأ بالصفا فرقي عليه حتى رأى البيت فاستقبل القبلة، فوحد الله وكبره وقال: 
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك لهُ، لهُ الملك ولهُ الحمد وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير، لا إله إلا الله وحده، أنجز وعده، ونصر عبده، وهزم الأحزاب وحده.. ثم دعا بين ذلك.. 
وقال مثل هذا ثلاث مرات وفيه ففعل على المروة كما فعل على الصفا).

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج والعمرة:

التكبيرة إذا أتي الركن الأسود
- (طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبيت على بعير كلما أتي الركن أشار إليه بشيء عنده وكبر)

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج والعمرة:

الذكر عند المشعر الحرام..
- ركب صلى الله عليه وسلم القصواء حتى أتى المشعر الحرام فاستقبل القبلة (فدعاه ُ، وكبرهُ، وهللهُ، ووحدهُ) فلم يزل واقفاً حتى أسفر جداً فدفع قبل أن تطلع الشمس.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الحج :

الدعاء يوم عرفة.. 
-قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة، وخيرُ ما قلت أنا والنبيُّون من قبلي: لا إله إلا الله وحدهُ لا شريك لهُ، لهُ الملكُ ولهُ الحمدُ وهو على كل شيء قدير.. "

----------


## سوما

ما يقول عند الذبح أو النحر : 

- بسم الله والله أكبر [ اللهم منك ولك ] اللهم تقبل مني...

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك إيمانا يباشر قلبي ، حتى أعلم أنه لايُصيبني إلا ما كتبت لي ، ورضني من المعيشة بما قسمت لي ..

----------


## nanaahmad

من قال عند الضيق والهم والحزن 
((حسبي الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم عليه توكلت واليه اونيب وهو رب العرش العظيم )) 7مرات متتالية
 فرج الله له كربه وضيقه --وهي مجربة ومن اخت لكم في الله -- اعاذني الله واياكم من الهم والكرب -
 وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد دائما وابدا وعلى اله واصحابه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنا نسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من كل إثم والغنيمة من كل بر والفوز بالجنة والنجاة بعونك من النار .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أستغفرك لما قدمت وما أخرت وما أعلنت وما أسررت أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر وأنت على كل شيء قدير.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن تبارك لي في نفسي وفي سمعي وفي بصري وفي روحي وفي خلقي وفي خليقتي وأهلي وفي محياي وفي مماتي..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ ذا الحبل الشديد والأمر الرشيد أسألك الأمن يوم الوعيد والجنة يوم الخلود مع المقربين الشهود الركع السجود ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني على سنة نبيك محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوفني على ملته وأعذني من مضلات الفتن . 

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني ما كانت الحياة خيرًا لي وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي . 

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني مسكينا وأمتني مسكينا واحشرني في زمرة المساكين .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنا نسألك من خير ما سألك منه نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ..ونعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ منه نبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنت المستعان وعليك البلاغ ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك أن ترفع ذكري وتضع وزري وتصلح أمري وتطهر قلبي وتغفر ذنبي وتُحصِّن فرجي وتُنوِّر قلبي وتغفر ذنبي وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة..

----------


## nanaahmad

اخواتي في الله يعجبني  دعاء سيدنا علي كرم الله وجهه--
اللهم اقذف في قلبي رجاؤك واقطع رجائي عمن سواك حيى لا ارجوا احدا غيرك 
اللهم وما ضعفت عنه قوتي -وقصر عنه علمي  ولم تنته اليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسالتي ولم يجر على لساني مما اعطيت احدا من الاولين والاخرين من اليقين فخصني به يا ارحم الراحمين يا ارحم الراحمين يا ارحم الراحمين
 وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الفوز عند القضاء ونزل الشهداء وعيش السعداء ومرافقة الأنبياء والنصر على الأعداء..

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

نقية الروح .. نورسين



كل الشكر لكِ 
لاعدمنا فيض نورك وطهرك صديقتي 
وجزاك الله كل الخير..لهذا النفع العظيم 
وجعل اللهمَ ما قدمتِ لنا.. في ميزان حسناتك 

: 



مجموعة من الأدعية المستحب التلفظ بها أثناء الوضوء 

* أثناء غسل اليدين 

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. الحمد لله الذي جعله طهوراً ولم يجعله نجساً )) 

* عند المضمضة 
( اللهم أطلق لساني بذكرك وطهر لساني من الكذب ) 

* عند الاستنشاق 
( اللهم شممني ريح الجنة وريحانها ) 

* عند غسل الوجه 
( اللهم بيض وجهي يوم تسود وجوه ولا تسود وجهي يوم تبيض وجوه ) 

* عند غسل اليد اليمنى 
( اللهم اعطني كتابي بيميني ولا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ) 

* عند غسل اليد اليسرى 
( اللهم لا تعطني كتابي بشمالي ولا من وراء ظهري ) 

* عند مسح الرأس 
( اللهم غشني برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ) 

* القدمين 
( اللهم ثبت قدمي وقدم والدي على الصراط المستقيم ) 

:
:
نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



وَقــالَ رَبُـكـُم ادعُــونـِي أَسـتـَجــــــب لَـكـــُم





آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ آت نفسي تقواها وزكها ..أنت خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أحسن عاقبتنا في الأمور كلها وأجرنا من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أعني ولا تعن علي وانصرني ولا تنصر علي وامكر لي ولا تمكر علي واهدني ويسر لي الهدى وانصرني على من بغى علي ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



دعاء من القرآن الكريم 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ 
رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا
رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا 
أَنتَ مَوْلانَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ 

صدق الله العظيم

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*


:



ذكر الله هو أعظم ما فتق عنه لسان وتدبره جنان. 
فلا بد من اجتماع اللسان والجنان حتى يؤتي الذكر ثماره ويستشعر العبد آثاره. 
فقد وصف الله تعالى أولي الألباب بأنهم 
{الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ وَيَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ 
رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ} 
فهم جمعوا بين ذكر الله تعالى في كل أحوالهم ودعائه، 
والتفكر في خلق السماوات والأرض. 

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



آمين 



اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق ، أحيني ماعلمت الحياة خيراً لي ، 

وتوفني ماعلمت الوفاة خيراً لي اللهم وأسالك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة ، 

وأسألك كلمة الاخلاص في الرضا والغضب ...  وأسألك القصد في الفقر والغنى ، 

وأسألك نعيماً لاينفد ، وأسألك قرة عين لاتنقطع ، وأسألك الرضا بعد القضاء ، 

وأسألك برد العيش بعد الموت ، وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، 

والشوق إلى لقائك ، من غير ضرَّاء مضرة ، ولافتنة مضلة ، 

اللهم زينا بزينه الإيمان ، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنك قلت ادعوني استجب لكم وإنك لا تخلف الميعاد وإني أسألك كما هديتني للإسلام أن لا تنزعه مني حتى تتوفاني وأنا مسلم..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يااااااااارب 



رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ * 

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلْ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ * 

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا 

رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ *

 رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

من أقوال الإمام علي رضي الله عنه 



قال : إني نظرت إلى الحديد فوجدته أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى النار فوجدتها تذيب الحديد فقلت النار أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى الماء فوجدته يطفئ النار فقلت الماء أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى السحاب فوجدته يحمل الماء فقلت السحاب أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى الهواء وجدته يسوق السحاب فقلت الهواء أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى الجبال فوجدتها تعترض الهواء فقلت الجبال أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى الإنسان فوجدته يقف على الجبال وينحتها فقلت الإنسان أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت إلى ما يُقعد الإنسان فوجدته النوم فقلت النوم أعظم جنود الله 

ثم وجدت أن ما يُذهب النوم فوجدته الهم والغم فقلت الهم والغم أعظم جنود الله 

ثم نظرت فوجدت أن الهم والغم محلهما القلب فقلت القلب أعظم جنود الله 

ووجدت هذا القلب لا يطمئن إلا بذكر الله فقلت أعظم جنود الله ذكر الله 



قال تعالى :
( الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُم بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ أَلاَ بِذِكْرِ اللّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ ) 
وقال عليه السلام - : 
:: مَنْ تَوَكَّــل على الله سبحانــه كُفِـــيَ و استَغْـــنى :: 

:

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بك من غلبة الدين، وغلبة العدو، وشماتة الأعداء ..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يارب 



اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، 

وأكرمنا ولا تُهنَّا، 

وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، 

وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، 

وأرضنا وأرض عنا

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك مما عندك وأفض علي من فضلك وانشر علي رحمتك وأنزل علي من بركاتك..

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

بسمع تعالى 
" و الذين اذا فعلوا فاحشةً أو ظلموا انفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم 
و من يغفر الذنوب الا الله و لم يصروا على ما فعلوا" 



قال الله تعالى: {قٌلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الفَلَقِ(1) من شَرِّ ما خَلَقَ(2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذا وَقَبَ(3) 
ومن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثاتِ في العُقَدِ(4) ومن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذا حَسَدَ(5)}سورة الفلق(113) 



ـ إنها آيات اللُّجوء إلى حضرة الله، والاحتماء بكنفه، من كل شرٍّ يمكن أن يحيط بنا، 
أو يجرفنا عن مواقع الإيمان، أو يحوِّلنا عن الصِّراط المستقيم. 

: 

نبع الوفاء 

*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك فواتح الخير وخواتمه وجوامعه وأوله وظاهره وباطنه والدرجات العلى من الجنة ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أستهديك لأرشد أمري و أستخيرك من شر نفسي.

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



ياااارب



اللهم إني أعوذ بك أن أضِل أو أُضَل أو أزل أو أُزل ، 

أو أظلِم أو أُضلم ، أو أجهَلَ أو يُجهل علي

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك رحمة من عندك تهدي بها قلبي وتجمع بها أمري وتلم بها شعثي وتصلح بها غائبي وترفع بها شاهدي وتزكي بها عملي وتلهمني بها رشدي وترد بها ألفتي وتعصمني بها من كل سوء ..
اللَّهُمَّ أعطني إيمانا ويقينا ليس بعده كفر ورحمة أنال بها شرف كرامتك في الدنيا والآخرة ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما يحول بيننا وبين معاصيك ..ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك ..ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصيبات الدنيا ..
ومتعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما أحييتنا واجعله الوارث منا ..واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا وانصرنا على من عادانا ..
ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا..

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يارب 


من قال :لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير في يوم مائة مرة

كانت له عدل عشر رقاب وكتبت له مائة حسنة ومُحيت عنه مائة سيئة، وكانت له حرزاً من الشيطان يومه 

ذلك حتى يمسي ولم يأت أحد بأفضل مما جاء به إلا أحد عمل أكثر من ذلك ومن قال: سبحان الله وبحمده 

في يوم مائة مرة حطَّت خطياه ولو كانت مثل زبد البحر


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وظلمنا وهزلنا وجدنا وعمدنا وكل ذلك عندنا. 
• اللَّهُمَّ اغفر لي ذنبي كله دقه وجله وأوله وآخره وعلانيته وسره . 
• اللَّهُمَّ اغفر لنا وارحمنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم.

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



يارب 



لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير،

 اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه



----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له السموات والأرض أن تجعلني في حرزك وحفظك وجوارك وتحت كنفك..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك خير المسألة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وثبتني وثقل موازيني وحقق إيماني وارفع درجاتي وتقبل صلاتي واغفر خطيئتي.. وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خلقتني وأنا عبدك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت أبوء لك بنعمتك وأبوء لك بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لايغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ..أعوذ بك من شر ماصنعت..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك المعافاة والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة . 
• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك النعيم المقيم الذي لا يحول ولا يزول. 
• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك النعيم يوم القيامة والأمن يوم الخوف . 
• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك تعجيل عافيتك أو صبرا على بليتك أو خروجا من الدنيا إلى رحمتك. 

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك خلاصًا من النار سالمًا وأدخلني الجنة آمنًا.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك التثبيت في الأمور وعزيمة الرشد ..وأسألك شكر نعمتك وحسن عبادتك ..وأسألك قلبا سليما ولسانا صادقا وخلقا مستقيما..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ ما قصر عنه رأيي ولم تبلغه نيتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي من خير وعدته أحدا من خلقك أو خير أنت معطيه أحدا من عبادك فإني أرغب إليك فيه وأسألك برحمتك رب العالمين ..
اللَّهُمَّ ذا الحبل الشديد والأمر الرشيد أسألك الأمن يوم الوعيد والجنة يوم الخلود مع المقربين الشهود الركع السجود الموفين بالعهود إنك رحيم ودود وأنت تفعل ما تريد.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ يسرنا لليسرى وجنبنا العسرى واغفر لنا في الآخرة والأولى واجعلنا من أئمة المتقين ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• رب اغفر لي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري كله وما أنت أعلم به مني . 

• رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة قلبي.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ لك الحمد بما بسطت في رزقنا وأظهرت أمننا وأحسنت معافاتنا ومن كل ما سألناك من صالح أعطيتنا فلك الحمد بالإسلام ولك الحمد بالأهل والمال ولك الحمد باليقين والمعافاة .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

 اللَّهُمَّ رب جبرائيل وميكائيل ورب إسرافيل أعوذ بك من حر النار ومن عذاب القبر . 

اللَّهُمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أعوذ بك من النار . 

اللَّهُمَّ رب جبريل وميكائيل وإسرافيل فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك أنت تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ زدنا ولا تنقصنا وأكرمنا ولا تهنا وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا و أرضنا وارض عنا. 

• اللَّهُمَّ زدني علما ولا تزغ قلبي بعد أن هديتني وهب لي من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أنعشني و اجبرني واهدني لصالح الأعمال والأخلاق إنه لا يهدي لصالحها ولا يصرف سيئها إلا أنت. 

• اللَّهُمَّ وتقبل حسناتي وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة.

----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الصباح والمساء:*

• اللَّهُمَّ فارج الهم كاشف الغم مجيب دعوة المضطرين رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما أنت ترحمني فارحمني برحمة تغنيني بها عن رحمة من سواك .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ قاتل الكفرة الذين يكذبون رسلك ويصدون عن سبيلك واجعل عليهم رجزك وعذابك إله الحق.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات والأرض ورب العرش العظيم.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

عن أبي سعيد الخدري (رضى الله عنه) أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال لأبي أمامة, :
" قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت :
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن , وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل , وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال."

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أنت الأول لا شيء قبلك وأنت الآخر لا شيء بعدك أعوذ بك من كل دابة ناصيتها بيدك وأعوذ بك من الإثم والكسل ومن عذاب النار ومن عذاب القبر ومن فتنة الغنى وفتنة الفقر وأعوذ بك من المأثم والمغرم.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنا نعوذ بك من أن نشرك بك شيئا نعلمه ونستغفرك لما لا نعلم .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

 رب تقبل توبتي واغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي وسدد لساني واسلل سخيمة قلبي.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني على سنة نبيك محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوفني على ملته وأعذني من مضلات الفتن .

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني ما كانت الحياة خيرًا لي وتوفني إذا كانت الوفاة خيرًا لي .

• اللَّهُمَّ أحيني مسكينا وأمتني مسكينا واحشرني في زمرة المساكين .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ طهر قلبي من النفاق ، وعملي من الرياء ، ولساني من الكذب ، وعيني من الخيانة ، فإنك تعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنا نسألك قلوبا أواهة مخبتة منيبة في سبيلك.

----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الصباح والمساء:*

• اللَّهُمَّ أنزل بك حاجتي وإن قصر رأيي وضعف عملي وافتقرت إلى رحمتك فأسألك يا قاضي الأمور ويا شافي الصدور كما تجير بين البحور أن تجيرني من عذاب السعير ومن دعوة الثبور ومن فتنة القبور.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أعوذ بعزتك لا إله إلا أنت أن تضلني أنت الحي الذي لا يموت والجن والإنس يموتون.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أنت خلقت نفسي، وأنت توفاها، لك مماتها ومحياها، إن أحييتها فاحفظها، وإن أمتها فاغفر لها.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أغنني بالعلم ، وزيني بالحلم ، وأكرمني بالتقوى ، وجملني بالعافية ..

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك خير ما آتي وخير ما أفعل وخير ما أعمل وخير ما بطن وخير ما ظهر والدرجات العلى من الجنة .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك الصحة والعفة والأمانة وحسن الخلق والرضا بالقدر .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إنا نسألك قلوبا أواهة مخبتة منيبة في سبيلك.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ حاسبني حسابا يسيرا .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ توفنا مسلمين وأحينا مسلمين وألحقنا بالصالحين غير خزايا ولا مفتونين.

----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الصباح والمساء:*

• اللَّهُمَّ فالق الإصباح وجاعل الليل سكنا والشمس والقمر حسبانا اقض عني الدين و أغنني من الفقر وأمتعني بسمعي وبصري وقوتي في سبيلك .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ اغفر لي ذنبي كله دقه وجله وأوله وآخره وعلانيته وسره .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ اجعلنا نحبك ونحب ملائكتك وأنبياءك ورسلك ونحب عبادك الصالحين.

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ ما زويت عني مما أحب فاجعله لي قوة فيما تحب .

----------


## سوما

من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ إني أسألك نفسًا بك مطمئنة تؤمن بلقائك وترضى بقضائك وتقنع بعطائك.

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

الدعاء عند رؤية باكورة الثمر : 

- اللهم بارك لنا في ثمرنا، وبارك لنا في مدينتنا وبارك لنا في صاعنا، وبارك لنا في مدنا.

----------


## سوما

دعاء من خاف ظلم السلطان :

اللهم رب السموات السبع، ورب العرش العظيم، كن لي جاراً من فلان بن فلان، وأحزابه من خلائقك؛ أن يفرط على أحد منهم أو يطغى، عز جارك، وجل ثناؤك، ولا إله إلا أنت..

الله أكبر، الله أعز من خلقه جميعاً، الله أعز مما أخاف وأحذر، أعوذ بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو، الممسك السموات السبع أن يقعن على الأرض إلا بإذنه، من شر عبدك فلان، وجنوده وأتباعه وأشياعه، من الجن والأنس، اللهم كن لي جاراً من شرهم، جل ثناؤك وعز جارك، وتبارك اسمك، ولا إله غيرك... (ثلاث مرات)

----------


## سوما

ما يقول ويفعل من أتاه أمر يسره أو يكرهه :

- كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه الأمر يسره قال: (الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات) 
وإذا أتاه أمر يكرهه قال: (الحمد لله على كل حال)

----------


## سوما



----------


## Ahmed_Gebally

االحمد لله اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
للهم اكفنى بحلالك عن حرامك...وأغننى بفضلك عمن سواك
آمين

وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## سوما

*اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً، وأعوذ بك من علمٍ لا ينفع..*

----------


## سوما

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـتــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمتـه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوته


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحبتـه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجــلتــــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمـته


استغف الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت به ..... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضـعــتـه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرته


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قــتلـته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيــتــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمـته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهـت به


استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضـحــتــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعـتـــه ... استغفر  الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتــــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعــتــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

----------


## سوما

أدعية من السنة :

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله...

• اللَّهُمَّ لك الحمد أنت قيِّمُ السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ولك الحمد لك ملك السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ولك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ولك الحمد أنت الحق ووعدك الحق ولقاؤك حق وقولك حق والجنة حق والنار حق و النبيون حق ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حق والساعة حق ..

اللَّهُمَّ لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت وإليك أنبت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر لا إله إلا أنت..

----------


## سوما

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات ، اللاتي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر ، 
من شر ما خلق وبرأ وذرأ ، ومن شر ما ينزل من السماء ومن شر ما يعرج فيها ، 
ومن شر ما يلج في الأرض ، ومن شر ما يخرج منها ، 
ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار ، وشر الطوارق ، إلا طارق يطرق بخير يا رحمن ..*

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

*اللهم إني عبدك ، وابن عبدك، وابن أمتك، ناصيتي بيدك، ماض في حكمك، عدل في قضاؤك، أسألك بكل أسم هو لك، سميت به نفسك، أو أنزلته في كتبك، أو علمته أحداً من خلقك، أو استأثرت به في علم العيب عندك، أن تجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري، وجلاء حزني، وذهاب همي..
اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا..
ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصراً كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ..
ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا أنت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين..
اللهم أجعل عملنا كله خالصا لوجهك.. اللهم اجعلنا ممن يسمعون القول ويتبعون أحسنه يا رب العالمين..*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

أدعية من السنة :

• اللَّهُمَّ بديع السموات والأرض ذا الجلال والإكرام والعزة التي لا ترام ..
أسألك يا الله يا رحمن بجلالك ونور وجهك أن تنور بكتابك بصري وأن تطلق به لساني وأن تفرج به عن قلبي وأن تشرح به صدري وأن تعمل به بدني لأنه لا يعينني على الحق غيرك ولا يؤتيه إلا أنت ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم..

----------


## نبع الوفاء



----------


## سوما

..لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَالله أَكْبَرْ، لا إِلَه إلا الله وَحْدَهْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَلا شَرِيكَ لَهْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدْ، لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَلا حَوْلَ وَلا قُوَّةَ إِلا بالله  ..
 :f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

*من أذكار الصباح والمساء:

• اللَّهُمَّ أنزل بك حاجتي وإن قصر رأيي وضعف عملي وافتقرت إلى رحمتك فأسألك يا قاضي الأمور ويا شافي الصدور كما تجير بين البحور أن تجيرني من عذاب السعير ومن دعوة الثبور ومن فتنة القبور.*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

اللهم فارج الهم وكاشف الغم ومجيب دعوه المضطرين

  رحمن الدنيا والاخره ورحيمهما

 انت ترحمنى فارحمنى برحمه تغنينى بها عن رحمه من سواك

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

..................................................  ...
    ربنا لا تؤاخذنا ان نسينا او اخطانا..ربنا ولا تحمل علينا اصرا كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا

 ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقه به..واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا  ..انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
                         (الذين قال لهم الناس ان الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم  فزادهم ايمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله

                        ونعم الوكيل..فانقلبوا بنعمه من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا رضوان الله  والله ذو فضل

                    عظيم  )            صدق الله العظيم

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
  ....................................

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19

الحمد لله والحمد حقه كما يستحقه حمداً كثيراً ، وأعوذ به من شر نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوءِ إلا ما رحم ربي . وأعوذ به من شر الشيطان الذي يزيدني ذنباً إلى ذنبي ، وأحترز به من كل جبار فاجر وسلطان جائر وعدوٍ قاهر ، اللهم اْجعلني من جندك فإن جندك هم الغالبون ، واْجعلني من حزبك فإن حزبك هم المفلحون ، واْجعلني من أوليائك فإن أولياءك لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون . 

اللهم أصلح لي ديني فإنه عصمة أمري ، وأصلح لي آخرتي فإنها دار مقري ، وإليها من مجاورة اللِّئَام مفري ، واْجعل الحياة زيادة لي في كل خير ، والوفاة راحة لي من كل شر . اللهم صل على محمد خاتم النبيين ، وتمام عدة المرسلين ، وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين ، وأصحابه المنتجبين ، وهب لي في الثلاثاء ثلاثاً : لا تدع لي ذنباً إلا غفرته ، ولا غماً إلا أذهبته ، ولا عدواً إلا دفعته ، ببسم الله خير الأسماء ، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء ، أستدفع كل مكروه أوله سخطه ، وأستجلب كل محبوب أوله رضاه ، فاْختم لي منك بالغفران يا وليَّ الإحسان ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*قلوبهم التى فى صدورهم ستطمئن*
*بإطمئان عقولهم أو قلوبهم التى فى أدمغتهم*
*نتيجة لذكر الله*
*وهدوء العقل وإطمئنائه*
*قد تم قياسه بالأجهزة الحديثة المتوفرة*



*فما يحدث للقلوب التى فى الصدور*
*ما هو إلا إنعكاس*
*لما يصدر من القلوب أو العقول*
*التى فى الأدمغة*
*والله أعلم*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

ا للهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبه وعند الموت شهاده وبعد الموت الجنه،،اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمه

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 00000000000جزاكم الله ألف خير وأدعوه العلي القدير أن يديم عليكم نعمه وفضله0

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

*لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

الدعاء الذى علمه النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبنته وقرت عينه السيدة فاطمةرضى الله عنها وأرضاها ( ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ولا الى احد من الناس )اللهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين وأرحم موتنا برحمتك الواسعةياأرحم الأرحمين

----------


## rosey19

دعاء الكرب    

لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم

اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِوأصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلا أنت

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئاً

----------


## nanaahmad

اللهم انت ربي لا اله الا انت -عليك توكلت وانت رب العرش العظيم -- ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشاء لم يكن 
 اعلم ان الله على كل شئ قدير وان الله قد احاط بكل شئ علما  --اللهم اني اعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل 
 دابة انت ااخذ بناصيتها ان ربي عى صراط مستقيم -
  بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شئ في الارض ولافي السماء وهو السميع العليم

----------


## سوما

> ( ياحي ياقيوم برحمتك أستغيث لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ولا الى احد من الناس )
> اللهم اشفى مرضى المسلمين وأرحم موتنا برحمتك الواسعة ياأرحم الأرحمين





> لا إله إلا الله العظيم الحليم، لا إله إلا الله رب العرش العظيم، لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب العرش الكريم
> 
> اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين ِوأصلح لي شأني كله لا إله إلا أنت
> 
> لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
> 
> الله الله ربي لا أشرك به شيئاً


أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين
**

----------


## rosey19

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ليلة شجن

*اللهم اسالك لذة النظر الى وجهك الكريم والشوق الى لقائك في ضراء مضرة ولا فتنة مضلة اللهم زينا بزينة الايمان واجعلنا هداة مهتدين اللهم امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ليلة شجن

*اللهم اني اسألك بخير ماسألك به عبدك ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

وأعوذ بك من شر ما عاذ بك منه عبدك ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..أدعو الله العلى القديرلكم إخوانى فى الله بدوام الرضا والصحة والعافية,,

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له  له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## rosey19



----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

*لا إله إلاأنت سبحانك إنى كنت من الظالمين*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ليلة شجن

*لا اله الا الله وحده له شريك له 

له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير واليه المصير وهو على كل شيءٍ قدير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هذا الموضوع اعجبني جدا في منتدى من المنتديات و اعتقد ان منتدى كأبناء مصر لا يجب ان يخلو من ذكر الله
> فضل ذكر الله
> قال الله تعالى: ( والذاكرين الله كثيرا و الذاكرات اعد الله لهم مغفرة واجرا عظيما )
> و قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( مثل الذي يذكر ربه و الذي لا يذكر ربه مثل الحي والميت )
> وقال ايضا صلوات الله عليه وسلامه (يقول الله تعالى : انا عند ظن عبدي بي و انا معه اذا ذكرني ، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي ، و ان ذكرني في ملإ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم ، وان تقرب الي شبرا تقربت اليه ذراعا ، وان تقرب الي ذراعا تقربت اليه باعا ، وان آتاني يمشي اتيته هروله )
> ألا نبدا نحن بذكر الله ايضا
> فعلى كل عضو من الاعضاء الاعزاء ان يبدأ من هنا بكتابة ذكر من الاذكار التي يعرفها 
> وبمرور الوقت سيصبح في المنتدى موسوعه للأذكار
> هيا اخواني فلنبدأ دائما بذكر الله


حقا بذكر الله كثيرا ستهدأ العقول والأنفس ومن ثم ستهدأ وتطمئن القلوب...

----------


## rosey19

[/CENTER]

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد ..عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

_اللهم إهدينا فى من هاديت وعافينا فى من عافيت وقنا وأصرف عنا شر ما قضيت_

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

*أسالكم الدعاء لمرضى المسلمين ..
*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## ليلة شجن

*استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..أسأل الله العلي القدير لي ولكم ولأمة سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام العفو والعافية فى الدنيا والآخرة .. وجزاكم الله ألف خير على ماتقدمونه ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتكمSIZE="7"] :f2: [/SIZE]

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## العراقي ماهر

*أمنتُ بالله العظيم وكفرتُ بالجبتِ والطاغوت وأستمسكتُ بالعروةِ الوثقى لا إنفصام لها والله سميع عليم..
الله ربي لا إله إلا هو لاإشرك به شيئا (ثلاثاً)
اللهم إني أعوذ بكَ من أن أشرك بكَ شيئا أعلمه وأستغفرك لما لا أعلمه (ثلاثاً)*

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا أنت .. سبحانك .. أنى كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

[b][/السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..جعل الله الغني فى نفسكم واليقين فى قلبكم والإخلاص فى عملكم والنور فى بصركم والبصيرة فى دينكم وقول الحق هو هدفكم ورضا الله ورسوله غايتكم.. اللهم آمين  ...جمعة مباركة







b]

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ..اللهم إنانعوذ بك من عثرات اللسان وسوء المقام ,اللهم لاتفضحنا بسيئاتنا يوم نلقاك وأجعل قلوبنا تذكرك ولاتنساك وتخشاك كأنها تراك حتى نلقاك ... اللهم بدل سيئاتنا حسنات وصلى اللهم وعلى سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .. والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*من قال (سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته)

كان خيرا له من الجلوس للذكر من الفجر للغداه*

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*من قال كل يوم:
(اللهم انى أصبحت أشهدك و أشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وأنبيائك وجميع خلقك
 بأنك أنت الله لا اله الا أنت وأن محمدآ عبدك ورسولك)
أربع مرات يعتق من النار*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*اللهم انى أسألك الخير كله عاجله وأجله واعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وأجله

واسالك الجنه وما يقرب منهامن قول او عمل وأعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب منها من قول او عمل*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*اللهم إني اعوذ بك ان اشرك بك وانا اعلم، واستغفرك لما لا اعلم*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

**

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

ازيك حبيبتى  سوما.... وحشانى كتير .. يارب تكونى بالف خير
___________________________

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> **





سبحان الله والحمد لله 

ولا إله إلا الله 

والله أكبر

 :Bye2: 

بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة .. سومــا 

 ::(:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ألا ادلكم علي خمس كلمات خير لكم من صلاة الصبح في جماعة وقراءة القرآن حتي تطلع الشمس

وأفضل من ثواب حجة وعمرة كاملتين

قولوا 

سبحان الله وبحمده

عدد خلقة

وزنة عرشه

ورضا نفسه 

ومداد كلماته

وصلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

لا اله الا انت سبحانك 

إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سوما

لا إله إلا أنت .. سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين..
لا إله إلا أنت .. سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين..
لا إله إلا أنت .. سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين..

----------


## محمدرجب مهدية

سبحانك الله وبحمدك

تعالي جدك ولا اله غيرك

اشهد ان لا اله الا انت

أستغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## Shorok ElfaGr

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 

اذكر الله في الرخاء يذكرك في الشدده

قال رسول الله صللى الله عليه وسلم  ::(: ( كلمتان خفيفتان .. حبيبتان الى الرحمان .. ثقيلتان في الميزان - سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم ))

----------


## نورسين

اللهم اني اسألك ايمانا دائما
و قلبا خاشعا و علما نافعا 
ويقينا صادقا و دينا قيما 
و اسألك دوام النجاه من كل بليه 
و اسألك دوام و تمام العافيه
و اسألك الشكر على العافيه
و اسألك الغنى عن الناس 
يارب العالمين و صلي الله على سيدنا محمد و على آله و اصحابه و سلم

----------


## سوما

اللهم أرضنا بقضائك وبارك لنا في قدرك ,, حتى لا نريد تعجيل شيء أخرته ولا تأخير شيء عجلته ..
أمين يارب العالمين..
 :f2:

----------


## العراقي ماهر

*
اللهم اغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت وما أنت اعلم به منى أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر وأنت على كل شيء قدير
*

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## the diver

اللهم انت ربى لا اله الا انت خلقتنى وانا عبدك وانا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذ بلك من شر ما صنعت وابوء لك بنعمتك على وابوء بذنبى فاغفر لى فانه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت 

اللهم انى اسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من اثم والغنيمه من كل بر والفوز بالجنه والنجاة من النار 
اللهم انى اسألك العفو والعافيه فى الدنيا والاخره اللهم انى اسألك العفو والعافيه فى دينى ودنياى واهلى ومالى اللهم استر عوراتى وأمن روعاتى واحفظنى من بين يدى وعن يمينى وعن شمالى ومن فوقى واعوذ بعظمتك ان اغتال من تحتى 

يا حى يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث اصلح لى شأنى كله ولا تكلنى الى نفسى طرفة عين ابدا


اللهم لا تكلنى الى نفسى فاعجز ولا الى الناس فاضيع

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*
**اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك*
* انى كنت من الظالمين*
* اللهم انى قد مسنى الضر* 
*وانت ارحم الرحمين*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك*
* انى كنت من الظالمين*
* اللهم انى قد مسنى الضر* 
*وانت ارحم الرحمين*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

جزاكم الله خير وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## المتمنى حب الله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته       دعاد الركوع         سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك اللهم اغفر لى  سبوح قدوس رب الملائكه والروح  اللهم لك ركعت وبك امنت ولك اسلمت  خشع لك سمعى وبصرى ومخى وعظمى وعصبى  وما استقل به قدمى  سبحان ذى الجبروت والملكوت والكبرياء والعظمه

----------


## المتمنى حب الله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته             قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم           كليمتان خفيفتان       ثقيلتان فى الميزان       حبيبتان الى الرحمن         سبحان الله وبحمده        سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما



----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## العراقي ماهر

*' اللهم إني عفوت عمن ظلمني 
فمن شتمني أو ظلمني فهو في حِل ' 
' اللهم إني سامحت كل من أغتابني أو ذكرني بسوء في غيبتي 
وأسألك في ذلك الأجر والمغفرة وبلوغ مراتب المحسنين '*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## المتمنى حب الله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته                                                                                                               قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  الاء ادلكم على كنز من كنوز الجنه   لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله

----------


## سوما

:f2: أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## green.land

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## green.land

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## محسن محمد الشيخ

إن لم تطف بالبيت لأنه بعيد . فالتقصد رب البيت فإنه أقرب من حبل الوريد. وإن لم تسعى بين الصفا والمروة فالتسع فى الخير. وإن لم تذبح هديك بمنى فالتذبح هواك فتبلغ المنى  .....

----------


## rosey19



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما



----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## rosey19

لا اله الا الله

  محمدا رسول الله

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2: 
الحمدلله..

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## أم يحيى

*أفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله*

----------


## rosey19

اللهم تقبل دعائى

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أمين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أمين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## سوما

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..*

----------


## rosey19

قال تعالى :"يا ايتها النفس المطمئنه ارجعي الي ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي".

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## سوما

*اللهم أمين يارب العالمين ..*

----------


## carmen

*أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو
 الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه
اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أمين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## carmen

* أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو
 الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*اللهم اني اسالك باني اشهدك انك انت الله لا اله الا انت الاحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد 

ياذا الجلال والاكرام اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك واغنني بفضلك عمن سواك 
اللهم صن وجهي باليسار ولا تبذل جاهي بالاقت فأسترزق رزقك من غيرك واستعطف شرار خلقك 
وابتلى بحمد من اعطاني وافتن بذم من منعني 
وانت من وراء ذلك ولي الاجابة والمنع 

اللهم كاشف الغم وفارج الهم ومجيب دعوة المضطرين رحمان الدنيا والاخره ورحيمهما انت ترحمنا فارحمنا برحمة يغنينا بها عمن سواك 

الهي لك اذل وعليك ادل 

اللهم ان ذنوبي وان كثرت وجلت عن الصفه فأنها صغيره في جنب عفوك فأعفو عني 
اللهم اني اكفر بكل ماكفر به محمد وامن بكل ماأمن به 
اللهم انك اعطيتنا الاسلام من غير ان نسألك فلا تحرمنا الجنه ونحن نسألك 
اللهم انا نسألك عملا بارا ورزقا دارا وعيشا قارا 
اسألك سترك الذي لا تزيله الرياح ولا تخرقه الرماح 
اللهم امحي مابقلبي من كذب وخيانه واجعل مكانه صدق وامانه 
اللهم ان كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وان كان في الارض فأخرجه وان كان بعيدا فقربه وان كان عسيرا فيسره وان كان قليلا فكثره وان كان كثير فبارك لي فيه 

يامن لا يشغله سمع عن سمع ولا تغلطه المسائل ولا يبرمه الحاح الملحين اذقني برد عفوك وحلاوة مغفرتك وحقق لي من امري ماكان لي فيه خيره 

((اللهم ارزقني رزقا اسعا حلالا طيبا من غير كد واستجب دعائي من غير رد  يارب العالمين))
*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

استعفر الله العظيم الذي لااله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب اذنــبــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله  العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل انسان ظلـمـتــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــنتــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلـــتـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضـحـــتــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ... ثم عدت فيه من نفسى ولم أوفى به ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطنى به غيرك ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته فى ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل او فى ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال إكتسبته بغير حق ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته ...

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه إتبعتها...

استغفر الله العظيم من جميع الذنوب كبائرها وصغائرها...

استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه...

استغفر الله العظيم على النعم التي انعم علي بها ولم اشكره ...

استغفر الله العظيم من الرياء والمجاهره بالذنب وعقوق الوالدين وقطع الرحم ...

استغفر الله العظيم لي وللوالدي ولذوي الحقوق علي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات ...

وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين الى يوم الدين..*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

*
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*دعاء يخيف الشيطان
اللهم انك سلطت علينا عدوا عليما بعيوبنا - يرانا هو وقبيله من حيث لا نراهم -- 
اللهم آيسه منا كما آيستـه من رحمتك وقنطه منا كما قنطـته من عـفوك -- وباعــد بيننا وبينه كما باعـدت بينه وبين رحمتك وجنتك ...
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

*
" اللهم انى اشكو اليك ضعف قوتى و قلة حيلتى و هوانى على الناس انت رب المستضعفين و انت ربى الى من تكلنى؟ الى بعيد يتجهمنى ؟ ام الى عدو ملكته امرى؟! 
ان لم يكن بك على غضب فلا ابالى اعوذ بنور وجهك الذى اضاءت له الظلمات و صلح عليه امر الدنيا و الاخرة من ان تنزل بى غضبك او يحل على سخطك لك العتبى حتى ترضى و لا حول ولا قوة الا بك ".
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## عاطف احمد

دعاء الاستيقاظ
الحمد لله الذى احيانا بعد ما اماتنا واليه النشور

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*يارب كمـــــا جعلـــــت كــــــل نبضـــــة تزيـــــد منــــي عمـــرًا ,, فـــــاجعلـــــها تـــــزدنـــــي منـــــك قــــربًـــــــــا ...*
أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*
*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

*
اللهم اجعل التسامح غذاء قلوبنا ،،، والتقوى ركيزة أعمالنا ،،، والصبر بلسم جروحنا ،،، والرحمة سكن أرواحنا ،،، والعتق من النار همنا ،،،
والكوثر شرابنا والفردوس الأعلى دارنا والنظر لوجهك الكريم غاية امالنا.
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

لااله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللّهم بِرحمَتِك الواسِعَةِ عمّنا واكفِنا شرّ ما أهمّنا وغمّنا
و على الايمانِ الكاملِ والكتابِ والسُّنةِ جَمْعاً توفَّنا
و أنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا
وأنت راضٍ عنّا

يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين
يا خيرَ الرازقين

اللّهم انا نسألُك أن ترزُقَنا حبَّك.. وحبَّ من يُحبُّك
وحبَّ كلِّ عملٍ يُقرِّبُنا الى حبِّك
وأن تغفرَ لنا وترحمَنا
واذا أردت بقومٍ فتنةً فاقبِضْنا اليكَ غيرَ مفتونين
لا خزايا و لا ندامة و لا مُبَدَّلين
برحمتكَ يا أرحمَ الراحمين

داوِنا اللّهمَّ بدوائِك واشفِنا بشفائِك وأغْنِنا بفضلِك عمّن سِواك
يا كاسيَ العظامِ لحماً بعد الموت
ارحمنا اذا أتانا اليقين وعرق منا الجبين
و بكى علينا الحبيب والغريب
اللّهم ارحمنا اذا وُورينا التراب وغُلِّقَتِ من القبورِ الأبواب
فاذا الوحشةُ و الوحدةُ
وهوّنِ الحساب

اللّهم ارحمنا اذا حُمِلنا على الأعناقِ وبلغتِ التراقِ وقيل من راق
وظن أنه الفراقُ والتفَّتِ السَّاقُ بالسَّاقِ
اليك يا ربَّنا يومئذٍ المساق

اللّهم ارحمْنا يومَ تُبَدَّلُ الأرضُ غيرَ الأرضِ والسَّماوات
اللّهم ارحمنا يومَ تمورُ السّماءُ موراً و تسيرُ الجبالُ سيراً
اللّهم ارحمنا فانَّك بِنا رحيم
و لا تُعذِّبنا فأنتَ علينا قدير

و الْطُف بنا يا مَولانا فيما جَرَت بِهِ المَقادير
اللّهم خُذْ بأَيدينا اليك أَخْذَ الكِرامِ عَليك

يا قاضِيَ الحاجات
و يا مُجيب الدَّعوات
نَسأَلُكَ يا رَبَّنا رَحمَْةً تَهْدي بِها قُلُوبَنا
اللّهم انصُرِ الاسْلام وَأَعِزَّ المُسلمين
و دَمِّر أَعداءَ الدّين
اللّهم خُذْهُم أَخْذَ عَزيزٍ مُقْتَدِر
انَّهم لا يُعجِزُونَك
أَرِنا فِيهِم يَوماً أَسوداً
أَرِنا فيهِم عَجائِبَ قُدرَتِك
أَرِنا بِهم بَأْسَك الذي لا يُرَدُّ عَنِ القَومِ المُجرِمين

انزَعِ الوَهَنَ وَحُبَّ الدُّنيا مِن قُلوبِنا وأَبدِل بِه يا رَبَّنا حُبَّ الآخِرَة

يا مُغيثُ أَغِثْنا
يا رَحمنُ ارحمنا
يا كَريمُ أَكرِمنا
يا لَطيفُ الطُف بِنا

اللّهم الطُف بِنا في قضائِكَ وقَدَرِكَ لُطْفاً يليقُ بِكَرَمِكَ يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
يا سمَيعَ الدُّعاء
يا ذا المَنِّ والعَطاء
يا مَن لا يُعجِزْهُ شيءٌ في الأَرضِ ولا في السَّماء
اللّهم ارزُق شبابَ المُسلمينَ عِفَّةَ يوسف عليه السلام
و بَناتَ المسلمينَ طهارةَ مريم عليها السلام
و احفظ نِساءَ المسلمين من شرِّ خَلقِكَ أجمَعين
اللّهم ارزُقنا فأَنتَ خَيرُ الرَّازِقين
و أَعتِق رِقابَنا يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
ورِقابَ آبائِنا وأُمَّهاتِنا وَمَن كان لَهُ حَقٌ عَلينا
و جميع المُسلِمين والمُسلِماتِ.. المُؤمِنينَ والمُؤمِناتِ.. الأَحياءِ مِنهُم وَالأَموات
انَّكَ يا مَولانا سَميعٌ قَريبٌ مُجيبُ الدَّعَوات
يا أرحَمَ الرَّاحمين
اللّهم صلِّ وسلِّم وبارك على سَيِّدِنا مُحمَّدٍ في الأوَّلين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عَليهِ في الآخِرين
وصلِّ وسلِّم وبارك عليهِ في كلٍ وقتٍ وكلٍ حين
وفي المَلأِ الأَعلى الى يومِ الدِّين

نَسأَلُكَ يا رَحمنُ أَنْ تَرْزُقَنا شَفَاعَتَهُ وَأَورِدْنا حَوْضَهُ وَاسْقِنا مِن يَدَيْهِ الشَّريفَتينِ شَرْبَةً هَنيئَةً مَريئَةً لا نَظْمَأُ بَعدَها أَبَداً
اللَّهم كما آمَنَّا بِهِ وَلم نَرَه.. فَلا تُفَرِّق بَيْنَنا وَبَينَهُ حتى تُدخِلَنا مُدخَلَه
بِرحمَتِكَ يا أَرحَمَ الرَّاحِمين
واشْفِ مَرضانا وَمَرضى المُسلِمين
و ارْحَم مَوتانا وَمَوتى المُسلمين
و لا تُخَيِّب رَجائَنا يا أَكرَمَ الأَكرَمين
وتَقَبَّل دُعاءَنا وصِيامَنا وقِيامَنا ورُكوعَنا وسُجودَنا
كما نَسأَلُكَ الدَّرَجاتِ العُلا مِنَ الجَنَّة

آمين.. آمين.. آمين

وصلى اللهُ على سيِّدِنا مُحمَّد وَعلى آلِهِ وصَحْبِهِ وَسلّم
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

*خمس آيات في فك الكرب..!! 

 قال الإمام البصري رحمه الله ورضي عنه :
 عجباً لمكروب غفل عن خمس آيات من كتاب الله عز وجل وعلم فوائدها. 
 قال تعالى :
 • ((وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفْ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ  مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ 
 وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ . الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا  إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ . 
 أُولَـئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ  وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ "))
 البقرة 157:155"
 - صلوات: تزكية وثناء ومغفرة منه تعالى - 

 •(( وَأُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي إِلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ  . 
 فَوَقَاهُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِ مَا مَكَرُوا وَحَاقَ بِآلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ ))
 غافر 44"
 - نهاية الحوار الرائع بين مؤمن آل فرعون وقومه - 

 • (( الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ  لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً 
 وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللّهُ  وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ . فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَفَضْلٍ  لَّمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ 
 وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللّهِ وَاللّهُ ذُو  فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ ")) 
 آل عمران 173"
 هذا كان فى غزوة حمراء الأسد بعد غزوة أحد مباشرة

 وقال تعالى ليونس عليه السلام:
 . ((وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ  عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَى فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ 
 أَن لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ  سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ . 
 فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ  وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَكَذَلِكَ نُنجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ))  "
 الأنبياء 88"

 • (( وَأَيُّوبَ إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ  أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ . 
 فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ فَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِ مِن  ضُرٍّ وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ وَمِثْلَهُم مَّعَهُمْ 
 رَحْمَةً مِّنْ  عِندِنَا وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ ))
 الأنبياء 83"
منقول
 اللهم اجعل آخر كلامنا في الدنيا لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
 اللهم ما كان من خير فمنك وحدك .. وما كان من شر فمنا أو من الشيطان
 اللهم لا تجعلنا ممن ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا 
 وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا

*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

يارب سلمت ليك أمري كله ,, أرضيني وأرضي عني ..
 أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

*رَبَنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ .*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم أعنَّا على أنفسنا ولا تتركنا فنضيع يا ربنا
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

يا من لا ترد من جاء إلى أعتابك يا الله


اللهم إرفع هذه الازمة وأنزل رحمتك علينا فأنت بحالنا أعلم يا الله


وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين الطيبين


الطاهرين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين يا الله

----------


## nova_n

*اللهم إبسط علينا من بركاتك و رحمتاك و فضلك و رزقك
اللهم إنا نسألك النعيم المقيم الذي لا يحول و لا يزول
اللهم إنا نسألك النعيم يوم العله
و الأمن يوم الخوف
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شر ما أعطيتنا و شر ما منعتنا
اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان و زينه في قلوبنا
و كره إلينا الكفر و الفسوق و العصيان
و إجعلنا من الراشدين
اللهم توفنا مسلمين
و أحينا مسلمين


*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

ربِّ إنّي قد مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَ أَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ 
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهــــــم أنــــــى أعلــــم أنـــى لا اقـــــدر علــــى نـــــارك وأعلــــم أنـــى لا استحـــــق جنتــــــــك ,,ولكنـــــــى أطمـــع فـــى رحمتــــــــك وعفــــــوك عنــــــى يـــا أرحـــــم الـــراحميــــن 
اللهــــــم أرحمـــنى وأغفــرلـــى ذنــــــوبـى يـــــا مالــك الملــك يا الله
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آَمِنًا.. رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آَمِنًا.. رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آَمِنًا..
اللهم ألطف بمصر وأهلها وإصرف عنهم كل شر وفتن وسوء وضرر ومكروه وإعلي كلمتهم بالحق وللحق ووحد كلمتهم..
اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

من أذكار المساء :

أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق ( 3 مرات )

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم لك الحمد حتى ترضى .. ولك الحمد إذا رضيت .. ولك الحمد بعد الرضى .. لك الحمد كالذي نقول ، وخيراً مما نقول .. ولك الحمد على كل حال ..
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت

وعليك توكلت

وإليك أنبت 

وبك خاصمت‏

اللهم أعوذ بعزتك

لا إله إلا أنت أن تضلني .. أنت الحي الذي لا تموت .. والجن والإنس يموتون‏

----------


## سوما

اللهم أمين يارب العالمين  :f2:

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

يا الله ..
آني آستودعك آيـآم مضت من عمري بآن تغفرهآ لي و ترحمني و تعفو عني . . وآن تبآرك لي في آيآمي آلقآدمة وتصلح لي نفسي و تيسر آمري
فكــمْ أشتـاقُ لــرُؤياكَ.. ولكنِّــي مــازلتُ أعْصــيكَ.. فــنقِّـــني وطهِّـــرْني قبــل أنْ ألقـــاكَ ..
يــــــــــا رب إروي قلبـــي فرحــاً بــــقدر ما رويــــت الأرض مـــــاءً ,,

اللهم أمـــــــــــــــين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم لك داعيًا، ولقسوة قلبي شاكياً ومن ذنبي خاشياً ولنفسي ظالماً وبجرمي عالماً ،
دعاءَ من جمعت عيوبه وكثرت ذنوبه وتصرمت آماله وبقيت آثامه وانسلبت دمعته وانقطعت مدته
 دعاء من لا يجد لنفسه غافراً غيرك ولا لمأموله من الخيرات معطياً سواك ولا لكسره جابراً إلا أنت يارب 
اللهم أمـــــــــــــــين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## سوما

*أستغفرك اللهم وأتوب إليك ..
أستغفرك اللهم وأتوب إليك ..
أستغفرك اللهم وأتوب إليك ..
*

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## سوما

اللهم اجعلنا جميعاً ممن صام رمضان إيماناً واحتساباً، واجعلنا ممن قام لياليه إيماناً واحتساباً، واجعلنا ممن أدرك ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً.
اللهم تقبل منا صالح أعمالنا، وتجاوز عنا سيئاتنا وزلاتنا، وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ
اللهم اجعلنا جميعاً من المقبولين، واجعلنا جميعاً من الفالحين الفائزين
اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك من النار.
اللهم أمـــــــــــــــين يارب العالمين :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

اللهم إني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق والأعمال والأهواء
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من قلب لا يخشع ودعاء لا يُسمع 
ومن نفس لا تشبع ، ومن علم لا ينفع .

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## محمد طلعت

اللهم ان لم يكن عليا غضب منك .. فلا أبالى.. ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الحمد لله كما ينبغى لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه

----------


## سوما

:f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ربنا ولك الحمد والشكر حمداً كثيرا طيباً مباركاً فيهِ ملئ
السموات وملئ الأرض .. وملئ ما بينهما وملئ ما شئت من شئ بعد ...

----------

